# Amazon Solder Station recommendation



## djmiyta (Nov 26, 2021)

So I woke up today checked my E-mail and won a grand prize of $500 Amazon gift card. Was wondering if any one has used or is using a reflow/solder station that they like and would recommend.
Thanks


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 26, 2021)

Are you sure that isn’t a scam email?


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 26, 2021)

in any case, the Hakko FX888D is great.


----------



## wintercept (Nov 26, 2021)

As pointed out, I would be very careful with that email especially if you didn’t enter a sweepstakes, lots of Amazon scams out there. Don’t put your account information into any links from the email, if it’s legit they would just link you a code or include it in the email. 

Forgive me if you know this all already, just looking out for ya!

I’ve seen lots of good things about the Hakko. I use the Weller WES51 station, but I don’t think it’s sold anymore. The newer ones with a digital readout look pretty nice.


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 26, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> in any case, the Hakko FX888D is great.


That or the TS100, bought myself one last summer and it is awesome


----------



## Preverb (Nov 26, 2021)

The TS100 runs off different voltages too.  Or even a battery.


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 26, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Are you sure that isn’t a scam email?


I usually wait for the prince of Jordan to ask for my help


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 26, 2021)

anyways, this is the only soldering iron I've ever purchased and dozens and dozens of pedals, an amp... and a bunch of house hold appliance fixes it's still going strong.



			https://www.amazon.com/Soldering-Iron-Kit-Temperature-Desoldering/dp/B07Q2B4ZY9/ref=sr_1_14?keywords=solder+iron&qid=1637972827&qsid=144-0080650-4253104&sr=8-14&sres=B08V85Z1G9%2CB08N44XR5V%2CB06XZ31W3M%2CB087832Y16%2CB01DGZFSNE%2CB01N413T8U%2CB07GTGGLXN%2CB087767KNW%2CB082F1WKP9%2CB07Q2B4ZY9%2CB07GJNKQ8W%2CB07PDK3MX1%2CB000AS28UC%2CB083L8BXRC%2CB0756VKPTB%2CB07S61WT16%2CB08R3515SF%2CB09C18NL86%2CB097H3JCDC%2CB086DTV28M&srpt=SOLDERING_IRON


----------



## peccary (Nov 26, 2021)

I use the Weller station and I like it. I bought it from Amazon maybe about a year ago. Hakko is definitely more popular, though, it seems, and from what I have read may come to temp faster.

Honestly the main reason I didn't buy the Hakko is because I am dumb and vain and I can't get over the fact that it looks like it's made by Fisher-Price.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 26, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> anyways, this is the only soldering iron I've ever purchased and dozens and dozens of pedals, an amp... and a bunch of house hold appliance fixes it's still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Soldering-Iron-Kit-Temperature-Desoldering/dp/B07Q2B4ZY9/ref=sr_1_14?keywords=solder+iron&qid=1637972827&qsid=144-0080650-4253104&sr=8-14&sres=B08V85Z1G9%2CB08N44XR5V%2CB06XZ31W3M%2CB087832Y16%2CB01DGZFSNE%2CB01N413T8U%2CB07GTGGLXN%2CB087767KNW%2CB082F1WKP9%2CB07Q2B4ZY9%2CB07GJNKQ8W%2CB07PDK3MX1%2CB000AS28UC%2CB083L8BXRC%2CB0756VKPTB%2CB07S61WT16%2CB08R3515SF%2CB09C18NL86%2CB097H3JCDC%2CB086DTV28M&srpt=SOLDERING_IRON


I have something similar but really unhappy with the stand it came with


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 26, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> I have something similar but really unhappy with the stand it came with


agreed,  I have a helping hands with light and holder I use


----------



## Preverb (Nov 26, 2021)

I didn't mention the Pine PINECIL, which looks like a clone of the TS100.  I don't think you can get it on Amazon but it is fairly cheap.  However, shipping might be slow since it comes from China.









						PINECIL – Smart Mini Portable Soldering Iron - PINE STORE
					

A smart and affordable soldering iron running on a RISC-V SoC and featuring an open-source firmware. Portable and powerful, $25.99




					pine64.com


----------



## djmiyta (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the input. Luckily it’s no scam so….. time to shop


----------

